# Novatwist Screw Caps



## intlexp (Sep 8, 2015)

I am new to the Forum, but have been making wine at home for the past 10 years. My US supplier stopped stocking the Novatwist screw caps (30H60) last year - I purchased his remaining supply. Now I am out! Anybody know a supplier in the USA that stocks these? I tried some of the distributors mentioned on old threads on the Forum, but nobody carries them anymore. I emailed [email protected] but they have not replied.
Jim


----------

